# Routing tenons



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Has anyone made their own Jig for producing tenons


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I find it much simpler to use a table saw than a router. Except for very long sticks, then I use a router table and fence.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

As I don't have a table saw I use the router table for everything.
But for tenons I'm building a Horizontal Router table.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Nna71 said:


> Has anyone made their own Jig for producing tenons


Yup, a right angle block behind the workpiece on the router table with fence. Sneak up on your final dimensions.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*tenons vs. TENONS*

I suppose the questions are how big, how many, and what shape? Those questions will suggest the appropriate tool - router, table saw, hand saw, two-man saw, or chain saw.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Think out side of the box.. that many wood workers get stuck in. 

http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/23736-jessem-slot-mortiser-woodcraft.html


=========


Nna71 said:


> Has anyone made their own Jig for producing tenons


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Material selected from 19mm 30mm and 40mm with tenons in a variety of thicknesses 6mm 8mm 10mm 12mm as an example.Depending on the thickness of the material used.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

I should have also included the router as the selected tool also the one on the left is produced with a 'compound' angle


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

A baltic birch plywood jig with parallel slots for guide bushings in the horizontal member and provision for clamping the work piece to the vertical or slanted member for angled tenons is a good way to get repeatable tenons with a router. You could use MDF for the slotted surface but it doesn't hold screws very well so the supporting members should be solid wood or good quality plywood. Two pairs of slots would allow for cheek and shoulder cuts for the raised tenons.
Regis


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

To avoid rounding off the tenons, you'll want to cut the boards end on with a straight bit. The Leigh FMT or WoodRat machines do that well. So does a horizontal router jig. To avoid the $700 cost of that equipment, why not cut them by hand?

My first choice, however, would be the tablesaw.

Gary Curtis


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

This is a very simple tenon jig for the router table.
www.ukworkshop.co.uk - Tenon Jig for the Router Table

I made one a couple of years ago to make the tenons for a table. It worked well.
I substituted the hold down clamps by using normal clamps to clamp the wood to the fence.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

garycurtis said:


> To avoid rounding off the tenons, you'll want to cut the boards end on with a straight bit. The Leigh FMT or WoodRat machines do that well. So does a horizontal router jig. To avoid the $700 cost of that equipment, why not cut them by hand?
> 
> My first choice, however, would be the tablesaw.
> 
> Gary Curtis


Gary 
I certainly was not looking at purchasing ang Jig for $700 I was interested in what others do to produce their tenons. And for cutting them by hand that is well out of the question. Table saw has it's merits but there will be quite a bit of setting up to do to saw them to shape


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

You should see how easy and quick it can be done with the JessEm Mill slot jig.

YouTube - JessEm Zip Slot Mortise Mill

==========


----------

